# Suche Monumentalfilme



## Negev (4. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
ich liebe solche Filme die mehr oder weniger einen historischen Hintergrund haben, in denen es um Kriege geht, Schlachtzüge oder wenn sich Persönlichkeiten aus der Masse hervortun um für Gerechtigkeit zu kämpfen.

Filme wie:
Alexander
Braveheart
Die Letzte Legion
Gladiator	
Herr der Ringe 
Kampf der Titanen
Königreich der Himmel
Krieg der Götter
Rob Roy
Robin Hood
Troja

... hab ich schon mehrmals gesehen. Jetzt such ich nach neuem Stoff. Dabei sollten die Filme nicht so Hohl sein wie &#8222;300".

Nun, welche Filme könntet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## win3ermute (4. Juli 2012)

"Die sieben Samurai" (Akira Kurosawa, Japan 1954)
"Red Cliff 1 + 2" (John Woo, China 2008/2009)
"Musa" (Sung-Su Kim, Süd-Korea 2001)

Mein absoluter Liebling darunter und mit Sicherheit neben "Seven Samurai" einer der besten Filme aller Zeiten:

"Lawrence of Arabia" (David Lean, England 1962)


----------



## Königmarcus (4. Juli 2012)

Mir fällt spontan Last Samurai ein


----------



## Rifter (4. Juli 2012)

Der Letzte Mohikaner, Der Patriot...


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. Juli 2012)

Ben Hur... der Monumentalfilm schlechthin


----------



## Negev (4. Juli 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> "Red Cliff 1 + 2" (John Woo, China 2008/2009)



Hey Red Cliff hab ich tatsächlich noch nicht gesehn - der Trailer schaut gut aus.

Last Samurai, der Patriot und Mohikaner stehn alle samt in meinem Regal! Super Filme...

Ben Hur? Find ich leider zu langatmig. Etwas mehr Aktion darfs dann schon sein.

Aber danke für die Tipps.


----------



## floppydrive (4. Juli 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ben Hur... der Monumentalfilm schlechthin



Auch der einzige gute Tipp hier, der Hauptteil der hier genannt wird ist auch nur Popcorn Kino


----------



## Lacyo (4. Juli 2012)

Ben Hur? 
Man schaue sich nur mal das berühmte Wagenrennen im letzten Drittel des Filmes an. Und dann bedenke man kurz, das es bei den Dreharbeiten noch keinerlei digitale Tricktechnik gab. 

Ansonsten.... 
hat schon jemand Excalibur erwähnt? Sehr monumental und episch wie ich finde.


----------



## win3ermute (4. Juli 2012)

Lacyo schrieb:


> Ben Hur?
> Man schaue sich nur mal das berühmte Wagenrennen im letzten Drittel des Filmes an. Und dann bedenke man kurz, das es bei den Dreharbeiten noch keinerlei digitale Tricktechnik gab.



Nur blieb das noch hinter dem atemberaubenden Action-Spektakel des teuersten Stummfilms aller Zeiten "Ben Hur" zurück. Der ganze Film ist wie damals häufig üblich sehr statisch (und für mich strunzlangweilig, aber das ist die andere Verfilmung auch, weil ich das Religionsgeseier nicht ertrage und die Story sehr öde finde) - aber in dieser 10-minütigen Sequenz hat man eine geradezu entfesselte Kamera (und die Erfindung der "Wackelkamera", weil ein paar der 42 für diese Szenen benutzten Kameras auf die Wagen selbst montiert waren. Für die ebenfalls beeindruckende Seeschlacht brauchte es gleich 48).
Damit sich die Stunt-Men richtig ins Zeug legten, lobte der Studio-Chef für den Gewinner des Rennens eine Belohnung aus - das halsbrecherische Geschehen ist also so echt wie möglich - und forderte mit einem sehr schweren Crash, den man auch im Film sieht, das Leben einiger Pferde.

Die 1925er-Fassung befindet sich als Bonus auf der SE zum 1959er "Ben Hur" in einer restaurierten Fassung (alle Szenen viragiert; die religiösen Szenen in Technicolor).

Hier bekommt man ein kurzes Making-Of des Wagenrennens zu sehen inkl. einiger der hervorragenden Aufnahmen: klick mich

Edit:


floppydrive schrieb:


> Auch der einzige gute Tipp hier, der Hauptteil der hier genannt wird ist auch nur Popcorn Kino



Was sollen Monumental-Filme, die ein Vermögen kosten, denn auch sonst sein? Und besser als "Die sieben Samurai" oder "Lawrence of Arabia" können Popcorn-Filme nicht werden...


----------



## Negev (5. Juli 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Der ganze Film ist wie damals häufig üblich sehr statisch (und für mich strunzlangweilig, aber das ist die andere Verfilmung auch, weil ich das Religionsgeseier nicht ertrage und die Story sehr öde finde)



Deswegen kann ich den meisten Filmen die vor den 70'/80' gedreht wurden nur wenig abgewinnen. Da fehlt einfach das Tempo!



floppydrive schrieb:


> Auch der einzige gute Tipp hier, der Hauptteil der hier genannt wird ist auch nur Popcorn Kino



"Anspruch" in Filmen... auch ein nettes Thema!
Ich ziehe jeden Hollywood-Streifen einem "Kunstfilm" oder einem deutschen Streifen vor. 
Die deutschen Regisseure erheben den anspruch die intelligentesten Drehbücher zu schreiben. Wenn ich ein deutschen Film sehe bekomm ich dat große Gähnen.

Zwar produziert Hollywood auch viel Ausschuss und Popkornkino hat aber meiner Meinung auch Filme zu bietet die MEHR sind und dabei nicht an Tempo, Witz oder Spannung verlieren.
Forest Gump, Pleasantville, American Beauty, Truman Show, Instinkt... nur um spontan mal einige zu nennen.


----------



## shadow24 (5. Juli 2012)

Negev schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich liebe solche Filme die mehr oder weniger einen historischen Hintergrund haben, in denen es um Kriege geht, Schlachtzüge oder wenn sich Persönlichkeiten aus der Masse hervortun um für Gerechtigkeit zu kämpfen.
> 
> Filme wie:
> ...



also wenn ich deine aufzählungen so sehe und deine beiträge zu den antworten hier,dann hast du ganz klar die frage falsch gestellt...das was du hier für beispiele geposted hast und was du dir wünschst sind blockbuster...monumentalfilme sind filme wie ben hur,die 10 gebote,krieg und frieden,doktor schiwago,etc...die gibts heute in der form gar nicht mehr...

für deine heroischen blockbuster empfehl ich dir die typischen fantasyfilme aus den 80ern,die alle nur darum gingen,dass ein "guter" ein ganzes volk hinter sich brachte um gegen die "bösen" zu kämpfen.da kannst du sogar He-Man reinsetzen...merkwürdig das dir 300 zu hohl vorkommt...


----------



## Negev (5. Juli 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ...merkwürdig das dir 300 zu hohl vorkommt...



300 ist fast schon Spletter... außerdem sind mir die Gestalten in dem Film zu abartig.


Nunja laut Wiki gehört z.B. Der Herr der Ringe auch zu den Monumentalfilmen... aber kann schon sein das, dass Genre nicht ausreichend definiert wurde.


----------



## Remaire (5. Juli 2012)

Evtl. auch der hier: Trailer: Agora


----------



## Kæran (5. Juli 2012)

1911, schöner Historienfilm über das Ende der Monarchie in China und endlich mal wieder ein Jackie Chan in einer ernsten Rolle


----------



## Knallfix (5. Juli 2012)

Seit 50 - 60 Jahren werden zumindest in Hollywood keine echten Monumentalfilme mehr gedreht 

Mein persönlicher all time Favorit ist
El Cid 

Auch immer gerne gesehen:
Der Untergang des römischen Reiches

Cleopatra

Spartacus

Lawrence von Arabien

Quo Vadis


----------



## win3ermute (5. Juli 2012)

Negev schrieb:


> Deswegen kann ich den meisten Filmen die vor den 70'/80' gedreht wurden nur wenig abgewinnen. Da fehlt einfach das Tempo!



Gerade im 1925er "Ben Hur" ist das sehr augenfällig: Die Kamera steht an einem Platz und fängt die Szenen ein - das war damals die Standard-Arbeitsweise, weil die Kameras halt noch mit Kurbelantrieb arbeiteten und deswegen einen festen Standplatz benötigten. Umso auffälliger wird es, wenn in den aufwendigen Actionszenen praktisch "Stilbruch" begangen wird mit Schwenks, extremen Perspektiven (Kameras im Boden z. B., über die die Rennwagen hinwegfahren) und natürlich der Action-Kamera mittendrin im Geschehen.
Geschuldet ist das natürlich der Technik und dem nötigen Aufwand. Erst als die Kameras motorbetrieben wurden und Pioniere wie Orson Welles ("Citizen Kane" wimmelt von innovativen Filmtechniken und Kameraarbeit), Rouben Mamoulian (erster 360-Grad-Schwenk der Filmgeschichte nebst subjektiver Kamera etc. im bis heute nicht überbotenen "Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde") oder Alfred Hitchcock zeigten, was mit der Kamera alles möglich ist, wurden die Bilder belebter. 

Dennoch gibt es eine Fülle an interessanten und sehr spannenden Filmen, die heute wenig von ihrer Wirkung verloren haben (so ziemlich alle Hitchcocks; die äußerst interessanten Beiträge zum "Film Noir" wie etwa Tourneurs "Out of the Past"  und natürlich die Beiträge von Billy Wilder, Lang und Preminger etc. pp.). Ein ziemlich großer Teil meiner Lieblingsfilme kommt aus dieser Zeit und ich sehe mir sehr häufig "olle Schinken" an, weil tatsächlich die Drehbücher und Inszenierung "damals" intelligenter und durchdachter waren.

Das "New Hollywood" (Ende der '60er bis Anfang der '80er mit Regisseuren wie Peckinpah, Scorsese, Coppola, Hopper, Bodganovich, Hellmann etc. pp.) ist natürlich wieder ein anderes Thema - eine der interessantesten Filmepochen überhaupt. Ich liebe es .



> "Anspruch" in Filmen... auch ein nettes Thema!
> Ich ziehe jeden Hollywood-Streifen einem "Kunstfilm" oder einem deutschen Streifen vor.
> Die deutschen Regisseure erheben den anspruch die intelligentesten Drehbücher zu schreiben. Wenn ich ein deutschen Film sehe bekomm ich dat große Gähnen.



Ach, der deutsche Film... Um den "großen Anspruch" wird oftmals das gesamte Drehbuch inkl. der Charaktere aufgebaut, weil man ja mit der Brechstange was vermitteln möchte (siehe den unerträglichen "Die Welle" mit völlig realitätsfernen Charakteren und Dialogen, der hinter dem US-TV-Film von 1981 zurückbleibt - und der lief nur 45 Minuten). Dabei wird oft übersehen, daß ein Film auch unterhaltsam sein sollte. Das ist seit jeher die Domäne Hollywoods, daß auch anspruchsvollere Themen locker, leicht und unterhaltend 'rübergebracht werden, was leider immer mehr hinter der "Blockbuster-Mentalität" verschwindet. Die Asiaten können das auch verdammt gut.



Kæran schrieb:


> 1911, schöner Historienfilm über das Ende der Monarchie in China und endlich mal wieder ein Jackie Chan in einer ernsten Rolle



Kann Dir bei ernsthaftem Chan-Film auch den "Stadt der Gewalt" ans Herz legen, der mir ausnehmend gut gefallen hat.


----------



## floppydrive (5. Juli 2012)

Negev schrieb:


> Deswegen kann ich den meisten Filmen die vor den 70'/80' gedreht wurden nur wenig abgewinnen. Da fehlt einfach das Tempo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nur weil etwas Anspruch hat muss es nicht langweilig sind, aber der Hauptteil der heutigen ins Kino kommenden Filme sind einfach nur sowas von flach und schlecht und nehmen sich dann auch noch erst. Da ist mir ein stupider News Kids Turbo lieber weil es einfach gewollter Trash ist.


----------



## win3ermute (5. Juli 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Nur weil etwas Anspruch hat muss es nicht langweilig sind, aber der Hauptteil der heutigen ins Kino kommenden Filme sind einfach nur sowas von flach und schlecht und nehmen sich dann auch noch erst. Da ist mir ein stupider News Kids Turbo lieber weil es einfach gewollter Trash ist.



Lies doch mal seinen Kommentar richtig - er hat nix dagegen, daß ein Film Anspruch hat (siehe in seiner Aufzählung z. B. "American Beauty", der in eine ähnliche Kerbe wie "Fight Club" haut), sondern gegen die Präsentation. 

Übrigens benutze ich den Begriff "Popcorn-Kino" nicht mal abwertend. Die meisten Filme eines Paul Verhoevens, die ich dank Indizierung nicht nennen darf, funktionieren sowohl als reines Unterhaltungskino als auch auf einer anderen Ebene. Richtig gutes Popcorn-Kino ist genauso schwer zu machen wie alle anderen "Genres" auch.


----------



## Negev (5. Juli 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Übrigens benutze ich den Begriff "Popcorn-Kino" nicht mal abwertend. Die meisten Filme eines Paul Verhoevens, die ich dank Indizierung nicht nennen darf, funktionieren sowohl als reines Unterhaltungskino als auch auf einer anderen Ebene. Richtig gutes Popcorn-Kino ist genauso schwer zu machen wie alle anderen "Genres" auch.



Genau! Sah man sehr gut an Avatar - der meiner Ansicht nach bei der Oscarverleihung nicht genug gewürdigt wurde. Story mäßig absolut bekannt aber Bildgewaltig wie man es im Kino bis dahin nicht gesehen hat.



Remaire schrieb:


> Evtl. auch der hier: Trailer: Agora



Danke für den Tipp! War ein echt guter Film...


----------



## Caps-lock (7. Juli 2012)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monumentalfilm

Das ist eigentlich ne ganz gute Liste .

Müssen es GUTE Monumentalfilme sein, oder gehen auch B-Monumentalfilme *G*.
Wenn such mal nach den italienischen Latschenfilmen.
Ursus im Tal der Löwen
Maciste Held von Sparta etc


----------



## win3ermute (7. Juli 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Müssen es GUTE Monumentalfilme sein, oder gehen auch B-Monumentalfilme *G*.
> Wenn such mal nach den italienischen Latschenfilmen.



Nicht zu vergessen "Vampire gegen Herakles"! Boah, hab ich das Ding als Blag geliebt - und nicht gewusst, daß der Streifen von dem selben Mann ist, der auch den unglaublich guten "Die Stunde, wenn Dracula kommt" (DAS Highlight unter den "Gothic Horror Movies") gemacht hat und mittlerweile neben Hitchcock zu meinen absoluten Lieblingsregisseuren gehört. Bava hat halt mal nebenbei unter den unwürdigsten Produktionsbedingungen den Giallo und den Slasher erfunden...


----------



## MayoAmok (8. Juli 2012)

The Warriors




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MV4cgs-bPic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hero 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6_Du3hxLVMA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Gangs of New York 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NWcJmaIqtpM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wolfner (23. Juli 2012)

Waterloo






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MvoBYEaG3V4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

